# Alaska Railroad



## HuaLamPong (Jul 3, 2007)

I plan to take the Aurora Winter Train from Anchorage to Fairbanks during this winter.

(To experience the aurora borealis is one of my goal.)

Anybody has any experience or advice about "Alaska Railroad" ?

Thank you in advance for sharing your story


----------



## Penn Central (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm...It's been owned by the Department of Transportation I think since its creation, an interesting tidbit. As for the railroad itself, don't expect anything high-tech. It even has hand-operated switches! Still, its supposed to be absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jul 8, 2007)

Here is a link to Alaska Railroad's passenger service:

http://www.akrr.com/arrc8.html


----------

